# Check THIS ISH out



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is the Home Brew meth kit i installed in my car. 
*Parts were from*
Coolmist- (jet,checkvalve,blue tubing,)
Home Depot motorsports- (Clear tubing and epoxy.)
Liqor store(keg) 5 Litre
Mcmaster CARR(fittings)
Northern TOOL+EQUIPMENT (pump)
and some other random places.

































Here is my custom tank. with a level meter i installed








Now time to run the line....
































Here is the check valve installed.. and the jet waiting
















also the boost switch wired up hidden under the rain tray cover








P.S.. tested the boost switch LED . and everything works flawlessly.. so im excited to get the jet installed!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Check THIS ISH out (Mintdub)*

once you get this done.....there is 2 things....
how much did it cost you?
and a dyno to prove it works correctly...
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Check THIS ISH out (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_once you get this done.....there is 2 things....
how much did it cost you?
and a dyno to prove it works correctly...
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4166092
Defenently.. ill post numbers when i dyno my car.. it def cools the intake sown a **** load!!. i did a bunch of runs with it off.. and a bunch of runs with it on.. and the intake is SIGNIFICANTLY cooler... i still need to do a few more tweaks


_Modified by Mintdub at 4:14 PM 12-21-2008_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Check THIS ISH out (Mintdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mintdub* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4166092
Defenently.. ill post numbers when i dyno my car.. it def cools the intake sown a **** load!!. i did a bunch of runs with it off.. and a bunch of runs with it on.. and the intake is SIGNIFICANTLY cooler... i still need to do a few more tweaks

_Modified by Mintdub at 4:14 PM 12-21-2008_


sweet, with the dyno if you can do a couple runs...without and then a couple with.....im curious cause i am planning to add W-M to all 3 my cars......and dont like the idea of spending close to 1500 to do so


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Check THIS ISH out (instg8r)*

yeah 3 cars can defenently get costly


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I want timing logs.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

Ill post some logs ASAP.. my Mass air flow is shot right now. so my timing is all jacked up!!! its been like that for awhile.. but it took me forever to figure out what it was.. i wasnt throwing any codes... car runs perfect with it unplugged


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mintdub)*

Come on man. Post some logs! Were all waiting!


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (flyboy3069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy3069* »_Come on man. Post some logs! Were all waiting!

















ha ha .. well saturday i will be dyno'ing the car.. Untill then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





























Flyboy. get on g-chat


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mintdub)*

so any results?


----------



## jersey blue gli (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (instg8r)*

What happened to the results? Must of been bad.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jersey blue gli)*

sorry i lost this thread.








Well my car has a vacuume leak in the brake booster.. so my car kept pulling timing.. and i didnt get any Solid results :-(
It def improves the intake temperatures.. BY FAR!!! but im still tweaking the car a bit.. i have been busy with work.. so once i fix my brake booster and all that shiz.. i will tweak it up. and advance my timing and run the meth. and tell u what happens


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Check THIS ISH out (Mintdub)*

how about some details on what you did for the container?
Did you take the carbonator or whatever out of it?


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Check THIS ISH out (projectracerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectracerabbit* »_how about some details on what you did for the container?
Did you take the carbonator or whatever out of it?

hey man..
Yes i had to make the opening quite a bit larger and the carbonator was like floating around in thre.. so it wasnt hard to get out.. just yanked it out. and i rigged a cap with a vent on it... and for the level meter i drilled 2 holes in it as high up as i could go. and almost as low as i could go and finger threaded 90Degree quick fittings... and for the outlet.. i put a straight quick fitting closest to the bottom.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Check THIS ISH out (Mintdub)*

here are some pics of just the tank..
















In this second pic. you can kinda see how big the hole is..i need to take current updated pics of where its installed and stuff.. it is standing upright aswell. if you were curiouse


_Modified by Mintdub at 8:16 AM 3-18-2009_


----------

